# GTA 5 vorbesteller Bonus



## onigry (17. März 2015)

Hallo!
Ich habe mir so eben GTA 5 vorbestellt und frage mich nun, wie ich die versprochenen 500.000 bzw. 800.000 GTA$ bekomme. Muss ich irgend ein Formular ausfüllen oder Steam kontaktieren ?

Danke


onigry


----------



## Technetium (17. März 2015)

Solltest es automatisch erhalten, sobald GTA 5 erscheint.


----------



## Dipsy2.0 (17. März 2015)

Das sollte das mindeste sein, das es automatisch kommen wird 

(Ich gehe davon aus das dir bewusst ist das dies I N G A M E Geld sein wird)


----------



## onigry (17. März 2015)

Danke und natürlich weiß ich, dass das Geld ingame-Geld ist, deswegen habe ich auch GTA $ geschrieben. )


----------



## Metalic (17. März 2015)

Frage zwischendurch : Wenn ich bei Steam ein Spiel vorbestelle, wird mir das Geld gleich vom Konto abgezogen oder erst bei Lieferung?


----------



## onigry (17. März 2015)

Ich habe mit Steam Guthaben bezahlt und es wurde dierekt, nach dem Kauf, abgezogen.


----------



## Metalic (17. März 2015)

Quasi ein Darlehen für Steam 
Weiß jemand, wie lange Steam sich Zeit lässt mit der Rückzahlung, wenn man eine Vorbestllung storniert?


----------



## onigry (17. März 2015)

Puh, da kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen


----------



## saufhorst (22. März 2015)

Mal ne ganz blöde Frage. Habe GTA V bei Steam vorbestellt und möchte den Vorbestellerbonus eigentlich gar nicht. Finde, dass es vll noch einfacher ist, wenn man direkt mit so viel Kohle startet 

Oder ist das im Prinzip egal, weil man sowieso recht schnell viel Geld macht (offline)?


----------

